# 20,000 miles per oil change?



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone uses this ?

https://mobiloil.com/en/article/why...ce/mobil-1-annual-protection-long-lasting-oil


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, not unless you have a 15 quart capacity. Mine is 8 quarts and 10k is the maximum. 20k? Don’t think so. Synthetic or not.... especially not.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

One thing you need to take into account with Rideshare driving is idling. You need to beat even your manufacturers OCI. At 6,000 miles the 5w-20 full syn on my 2009 accord was thick and smelled of gasoline... Meaning it was toast.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

wicked said:


> One thing you need to take into account with Rideshare driving is idling. You need to beat even your manufacturers OCI. At 6,000 miles the 5w-20 full syn on my 2009 accord was thick and smelled of gasoline... Meaning it was toast.


Too little oil and changed too infrequently. Try 3k max.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Under ideal conditions the oil may last up to 20k, but the filter wont, and the oil may be contaminated. Oil analysis should be done if attempting this.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

So I should use this oil but change at 10K miles interval ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> So I should use this oil but change at 10K miles interval ?


Lot of newer engines made today can go 10K, but I wouldn't go more than that ever.
Rideshare vehicles are more subject to stop/go traffic and long idling, so for rideshare vehicles I would keep it to 6K max.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Unless you are really know what you are doing, K.I.S.S. 

Don't do 20,000 mile OCI just because the bottle the oil comes in says 20,000 miles!

Engines are not cheap.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

As cheap as diy oil changes are, perform them no more than what the manufacturer of the vehicle calls for. More frequently is better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Under ideal conditions the oil may last up to 20k, but the filter wont, and the oil may be contaminated. Oil analysis should be done if attempting this.


They USED to claim you only needed to change filter every other oil change.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Unless you check your oil level regularly and do oil sampling to get to know your engine, I don't recommend it.

I do 13k interval now on my Insight, oil capacity is 2.6qt for my car.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I go 5k on synthetic with a normally aspirated engine.

With a turbo I’d do 2-3k. 

I don’t care what the oil company claims.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

UberLAguy said:


> Anyone uses this ?
> 
> https://mobiloil.com/en/article/why...ce/mobil-1-annual-protection-long-lasting-oil


If you think any oil will last 20k miles in "rideshare" usage then you are either very optimistic or crazy.

Extended idling, stop start traffic, engine running for 10/12 hours a day.

You should be looking to reduce your OCI not increase it.

European cars often have what those in the USA consider long OCI

But they also have severe service schedules where the OCI is halved.



tohunt4me said:


> They USED to claim you only needed to change filter every other oil change.


Some Companies still do that, Honda in the UK used to do it.

The filter actually gets more efficient as it ages.

I have never removed a filter (most of the cars I have owned in last 5 years have had paper cartridge filters) and thought it was knackered. They usually look new just discoloured from the used oil. (I mostly use diesels)


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Unless you check your oil level regularly and do oil sampling to get to know your engine, I don't recommend it.
> 
> I do 13k interval now on my Insight, oil capacity is 2.6qt for my car.
> 
> ...


2.6 quarters?. That's little even for a small gas engine. What year is your insight?

I change my old every 10k as recommended by the manufacturer.
Still, at that mileage, the oil in my Prius is not burnt and just light brown.
It has to do with combustion engines in hybrids running a lot less.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Jack Marrero said:


> 2.6 quarters?. That's little even for a small gas engine. What year is your insight?


2000. 1.0L 3 cylinder.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Rideshare usage is actually pretty easy on engine oil since the car sees very few cold starts and we pile miles on quickly. I've been running 15k intervals on my Prius and my analysis report look stellar.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

E30addixt said:


> Rideshare usage is actually pretty easy on engine oil since the car sees very few cold starts and we pile miles on quickly. I've been running 15k intervals on my Prius and my analysis report look stellar.
> 
> View attachment 378098


Makes sense.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Makes sense.


It does, but I always see people claim rideshare is hard on engine oil and it needs more frequent changes.

What I find really odd is that rideshare IS really hard on transmissions yet people still neglect them. Complete opposite.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Anyone uses this ?
> 
> https://mobiloil.com/en/article/why...ce/mobil-1-annual-protection-long-lasting-oil


Actually you need to change it every 10 k


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

There's discussions about this with some of the gearheads on YouTube, as well as Bobistheoilguy. There's not a lot of hard data showing whether it's ok or not. 

The general consensus on Bobistheoilguy is that the oil may very well be able to hold up on the chemical level (e.g. additive breakdown, loss of lubricity, etc.) but that contamination may become a big factor. No matter how "good" the oil is, it's still going to be contaminated over time from byproducts of combustion and engine metals. 

Some have said that it might be ok for brand new engines since the oil rings will be new, thus reducing contamination from combustion. Otherwise, even the best oil filter media will become clogged over 20K miles, resulting in most of it simply flowing though the pass-through valve on the filter while contamination continues to build up in the oil, leading to greater engine wear. 

So yeah, I wouldn't.....


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> So I should use this oil but change at 10K miles interval ?


I use that filter and full synth. I change every 10k. Recently I started doing my own oil changes again since I'm changing about every 3 months. Get full synth + high mile filter at Wal-Mart for about $30. 1/3 the price if you go somewhere and have them do it. Same thing for air filter, cabin filter, and check other fluids.

In regards if it's good for the car. Well, I'm not a mechanic.

And I change the trans fluid yearly now since the car is past 100k. Not sure if I will try to do that myself though. I have to try and find out how hard that actually is.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

E30addixt said:


> Rideshare usage is actually pretty easy on engine oil since the car sees very few cold starts and we pile miles on quickly. I've been running 15k intervals on my Prius and my analysis report look stellar.
> 
> View attachment 378098


I change the oil in my Prius every 10k miles, but the oil still looks good.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Stick with what your motor’s oil cap says. Don’t fall for that thicker oil more protection bs. If you go synthetic you shouldn’t switch back to normal oil. If you drive nice and easy you’re likely not to encounter any problems. Remember to clean valves when you do spark plugs. Don’t fall for dealer traps either, other fluids will last you longer than what the manual says. Use common sense and watch those temps.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

losiglow said:


> There's discussions about this with some of the gearheads on YouTube, as well as Bobistheoilguy. There's not a lot of hard data showing whether it's ok or not.
> 
> The general consensus on Bobistheoilguy is that the oil may very well be able to hold up on the chemical level (e.g. additive breakdown, loss of lubricity, etc.) but that contamination may become a big factor. No matter how "good" the oil is, it's still going to be contaminated over time from byproducts of combustion and engine metals.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to see the report I posted with the 15k mile interval. Low wear metals and low insolubles.....good data


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah it's good for 20k miles. The important thing is to ALSO USE THE MOBIL 1 FILTER.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Anyone uses this ?
> 
> https://mobiloil.com/en/article/why...ce/mobil-1-annual-protection-long-lasting-oil


I have tried it.
I Used the 12,000 mile or 15,000 mile Mobile 1 in the past.
Went up to 10,000 miles on it.
( AFTER warranty expired. Warranty calls for 7,500 miles)

I DID NOT like the color or feel of the oil.

I wont exceed 8,000 miles no matter what the label says.

I drive my car hard.
Little 1.8 liter. I push up to redline between automatic shifts.
The car Needs good oil.



dirtylee said:


> Yeah it's good for 20k miles. The important thing is to ALSO USE THE MOBIL 1 FILTER.


I use manufacturer filter.

I have used Mobil 1 Synthetic since the First oil change.

Guess what ?
My dealer uses it too now !

I STILL BRING MY OWN FROM WAL MART.



wicked said:


> One thing you need to take into account with Rideshare driving is idling. You need to beat even your manufacturers OCI. At 6,000 miles the 5w-20 full syn on my 2009 accord was thick and smelled of gasoline... Meaning it was toast.


I would check the piston rings and fuel injector pressures if your oil smells like gas !

How many miles on that engine ?
V-6 or 4 ?



Jack Marrero said:


> I change the oil in my Prius every 10k miles, but the oil still looks good.


Prius motor is doing HALF the Work.
With Electric assist.
Motor should last Twice as Long !



Tony73 said:


> Stick with what your motor's oil cap says. Don't fall for that thicker oil more protection bs. If you go synthetic you shouldn't switch back to normal oil. If you drive nice and easy you're likely not to encounter any problems. Remember to clean valves when you do spark plugs. Don't fall for dealer traps either, other fluids will last you longer than what the manual says. Use common sense and watch those temps.


Thicker Oil will KILL a modern motor.
Over head valves that CONSTANTLY ADJUST.
VARIABLE TIMING !
Thick oil wont reach OVERHEAD quick enough to Lubricate properly !

If you added an ELECTRIC pre Lube pump to your car engine

You could PROBABLY DOUBLE THE ENGINE LIFE !

HAD THEM ON ALL THE EXPENSIVE PUMP, GENERATOR, AND COMPRESSOR ENGINES OFFSHORE.

WE WOULD CYCLE OIL THROUGH ENTIRE ENGINE FOR 2 MINUTES BEFORE CRANKING IT.

PRE LUBE.

NEVER START A " DRY ENGINE " AGAIN !

90% OF WEAR IS COLD STARTS.

( I HAVE CHANGED OIL IN V-16 DIESELS THE SIZE OF A HOUSE. TURBINE ENGINES ALSO.)

( WE WOULD ALSO TAKE OIL SAMPLES AND SEND TO LAB WEEKLY ! VERY EXPENSIVE EQUIPMENT RUNNING 24/7 PRODUCING $ MILLIONS OUT OF WELLS. WE TRIED TO SPOT PROBLEMS EARLY !)

Couple of hundred bucks
You can ADD Double filtration, an oil cooler, and a pre lube pump.
Throw in a transmission cooler and your car will have heavy duty police package dealers charge thousands for.

On our Industrial Engines we ran Triple fuel filtration, Triple oil filtration, triple coolant filtration.
On Diesels.

We did heat, glycol, methanol drying and " sock filtration" on Natural gas.

Which i have run in turbines and diesels.
You MUST rig a timing and ignition firing system and add foot long spark plugs to run natural gas in a diesel engine.

I have heard you can run paint thinner to peanut oil in a turbine.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> I do 13k interval now on my Insight, oil capacity is 2.6qt for my car.


Why didn't you get the TBN checked on your 2nd(longer) OC? Be nice to know how much more that went down with the extra milage.

To the OP, I believe you would have no problem going 20k with that oil but I would change the filter after 10k. That being said, while I'm changing the filter in my Prius I might as well change the oil so I stick to regular M1 or Pennzoil Platinum and stock up when the rebates are on.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Why didn't you get the TBN checked on your 2nd(longer) OC? Be nice to know how much more that went down with the extra milage.
> 
> To the OP, I believe you would have no problem going 20k with that oil but I would change the filter after 10k. That being said, while I'm changing the filter in my Prius I might as well change the oil so I stick to regular M1 or Pennzoil Platinum and stock up when the rebates are on.


What's your total mileage on the car?

It's interesting your iron wear rate is double mine and I have twice as many miles on the oil -o:


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

E30addixt said:


> What's your total mileage on the car?


It was about 118k at the time of that sample. They did note the iron was a little high, not sure why. I leave the car on for 9 hours straight with the exception of a bathroom break, so it does idle quite a bit(for a Prius.)


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> It was about 118k at the time of that sample. They did note the iron was a little high, not sure why. I leave the car on for 9 hours straight with the exception of a bathroom break, so it does idle quite a bit(for a Prius.)


I do the same; anywhere between 6-12 hours every time the car is powered up except for the occasional dinner break. 2-300 miles around Boston so the start/stop cycles on the motor are frequent.

It looks like the Mobil 1 is on the thinner side of 20wt spectrum compared to Amsoil. I don't know if that explains the wear difference though.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

E30addixt said:


> I do the same; anywhere between 6-12 hours every time the car is powered up except for the occasional dinner break. 2-300 miles around Boston so the start/stop cycles on the motor are frequent.
> 
> It looks like the Mobil 1 is on the thinner side of 20wt spectrum compared to Amsoil. I don't know if that explains the wear difference though.


What year is your Prius, mine is a 2011. In 2014 they went to a new style piston and in 2015 they went to new piston rings.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> What year is your Prius, mine is a 2011. In 2014 they went to a new style piston and in 2015 they went to new piston rings.


2011 as well.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

For all you uber and Lyft drivers , 20,000 miles means you change your oil once a month 😁


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

E30addixt said:


> 2011 as well


Could be because of the Mobil 1, there was some speculation 15 years ago that M1 had a pattern with that.

https://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=71059
I have enough M1 for 1 more OCI, then my Prius won't see M1 for another 70k miles because I just cleaned out AutoZone clearance oil. In 0w-20 I got Rotella Gas Truck full synthetic (free after rebate), Valvoline Full Synthetic Modern Engine ($2/qt), &Quaker State Ultimate Durability Full Synthetic ($2/qt) for a total of 37 quarts. Plus another 30 quarts in 5w-30 for other vehicles.


----------

